# Hey, new member here



## jerrysk8 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey, came across this forum whilst on the hunt for a new grinder to complement my newly acquired Rancilio Silvia. Had a Gaggia classic and MDF back in Australia a couple of years ago but keen to get a setup going at home here. Thinking this forum is going to be quiet useful


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Have a look at the for sale thread for grinders - you could save yourself quite a lot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum , your in the right place if you love coffee


----------

